# Brazilian Waxing?



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 15, 2011)

I want to go get my first brazilian wax soon I have an upcoming shoot my piercer wants to take photos of my genital piercings I currently have my VCH and a pair of outter labia's pierced he wants to do 2 more on each labia and agreed a brazilian would be a nice touch for when he photographs my piercings. Does anyone have expierence wth having genital piercings and getting waxed?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 15, 2011)

I have a VCH and I get Brazillians regularly. They dont have problems waxing around the piercing. I cant speak for the labial piercings. Your best bet will be to just ask the salon if they are able to do it.


----------

